
Reminder: It's Christmas - DanielBMarkham
For those tech folks who have parents that are living and that didn&#x27;t abuse you when you were little, it&#x27;s Christmas. Call them and ask them how they&#x27;re doing. Spend some time listening to them tell you about trivial things. Ask them what they think about things. Take time to be interested.<p>For many people in their 20s and 30s, it&#x27;s easy this time of year to get involved in work and life and forget or put off calling the folks. The holiday season is a tough time of year for many people, especially seniors. Making them reach out to call you...only to find you&#x27;re busy and distracted and don&#x27;t have time for them? It can make a bad situation much worse.<p>We see a lot of posts this time of year for suicide hotlines, and that&#x27;s a great thing that we should all support. But what we forget is that for every suicide, there are dozens of people that the season just makes sad or depressed. A little bit of effort on our part won&#x27;t make us a superhero that saves the day, but it very well might be a very small thing that makes many peoples&#x27; lives a bit better and would otherwise go unnoticed. Reach out.
======
nercht12
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

------
_RPM
Also, make sure to use the techniques outlined in “How to win friends and
influence people”

------
niceperson
k......Keep me posted

------
dukeflukem
Hear hear. Its good we have this day dedicated to family. To remind us to step
back from work. And re discover what it means to be rich.

